# Dobermans and Corgis and Dachshunds, OH MY!



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

I finally got around to uploading photos from the past few days...

First, one of the "dog-in-laws" - Monty the dachshund! He and his brother Zen were at the house over the weekend.




























This is how Kaylee and Ronin spend their evenings... in a pile.









*more*


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Ada being adorable...









"Wut? I'm going to show again? But I thought that silliness was over after my visit to the vet for my snip-snip... Hmmm...."









"Look Ma, no paws on the ground!"









"Your breath smells like squirrel..."










*more*


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Dobes can't dance.









TAG!



























*more*


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Kaylee ignores Ronin's trash-talking...









Ada tries to join the conversation...



























*more*


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

ZZZZzzzzzOOOooooooOoOOooOOOooomMMMmmmmMMM!!!!


















What Ada thinks of Kaylee...


















*more*


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

No Solicitors. Or the Doberman will get you. No Joke.









Wait, scratch that. BOTH Dobermans will get you.









THE END!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I LOVE RONIN!!! The name AND the dog... I'll take him!! Stunning!

Ada is really the misfit, eh! Love the "what she thinks of Kaylee" photo!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Such beautiful dogs!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

omg all your furs are beautiful 
i love all the pics 
jamie


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

You take some exceptionally beautiful pictures of your dogs. I do not think that Dobies are as easy to photograph well, as some of the long haired breeds. Granted it helps to have drop dead gorgeous dogs to start with. I too love little Ada. She is a cutie face too.


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Such beautiful photos!!! Thanks for sharing, your dogs are beautiful! I love the black and white of Monty the dachshund, and of course the 'What Ada thinks of Kaylee..." photo is perfect


----------



## kamsmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Gorgeous photos of gorgeous dogs.  Thanks, I really loved seeing these.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

sizzledog said:


> I finally got around to uploading photos from the past few days...


That's how my two lay .. It's a beauty to have good close tight bond with dogs  I love it! 

The picture is priceless Keep posting those pictures


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Great no feet on ground pic! Love it. Hehe they're gorgeous cuddled together too!

by the way, you're getting another corgi?


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Great no feet on ground pic! Love it. Hehe they're gorgeous cuddled together too!
> 
> by the way, you're getting another corgi?


Hopefully! We should know very soon if there's a blob of cells floating around in momma's tummy with my name on him! Sire is Ch. Foxshire Hard To Be Humble, dam is Ch. Kantishna's Keepin' An Attitude. We've picked his registered name to be Foxshire Judge 'N Jury.... I just hope he exists!!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Make sure you post pics if the little one comes along!!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Make sure you post pics if the little one comes along!!


LOL don't ya know it! I think I'll need to pick up an extra camera battery when he comes home!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Such gorgeous dogs! Post more often.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

You have the most gorgeous Dobies I have yet to witness.  Beautiful coats, I love the ears, and they just look absolutely stunning! 

Ada is just too cute.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i usually dont like dobermans, but yours have converted me. so stunning!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I always LOVE seeing your photos! You dog are amazing, just stunning! I love Ronin, gosh so handsome!
Nessa


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I love your dogs, Sizzle. Kaylee is my personal favorite.

I see from your sig that Ilsa is no longer with you.  What happened? I am so sorry to hear it.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> I love your dogs, Sizzle. Kaylee is my personal favorite.
> 
> I see from your sig that Ilsa is no longer with you.  What happened? I am so sorry to hear it.


We lost Ilsa last February to osteosarcoma.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Wonderful shots of your beautiful dogs. Thanks for sharing, they always take my breath away.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

I had no idea Ilsa passed away. I'm so sorry.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Taz Monkey said:


> I had no idea Ilsa passed away. I'm so sorry.


Thank you. We're coming up on the anniversary of her trip to the bridge... I'm so glad I have Ronin (who turns 7 in a week) and Kaylee (who Ilsa must have sent us...) to help me through that day.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I adore these pictures! The snuggling one is my favorite. It just fuels my desire to bring home another doggie.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

One thing about Sizzle's dogs is you can always count on them being in shape. Trim Dobies, Corgis that AREN'T unbelievably overweight...it's a beautiful sight 

Great pictures, as always. I love the shot of all three 'talking' together. Poor Ada needs to stand up on the steps or something lol. 

And congrats on the pending new addition!

ETA: Monty is also quite the little cutie. I bet it was interesting having such little guys mixing in with your bigger dogs.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> One thing about Sizzle's dogs is you can always count on them being in shape. Trim Dobies, Corgis that AREN'T unbelievably overweight...it's a beautiful sight
> 
> Great pictures, as always. I love the shot of all three 'talking' together. Poor Ada needs to stand up on the steps or something lol.
> 
> ...


Aww thanks! We definitely try to keep them in good condition. It's not so hard keeping corgis trim... jus don't overfeed them.  I don't know why that's such a hard concept for so many corgi owners to comprehend...


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't know, I think maybe because they're smaller and people get that "oh I'm going to spoil my little baby" thing going. It's a shame though because they are much handsomer (and healthier!) when not made into little sausages on four legs lol.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

sizzledog said:


>


What an awesome duo! im jealous,like others here your dogs make me want a Dobe.


----------



## Euphemism (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, that is the last house I would ever try to sell girlscout cookies too.

Those last pictures are sooooo intimidating! They're kinda dark and they are just staring out of the door! Got kind of a panther thing going on. They're gorgeous but since I don't know them personally I think I'll just stand over here, haha.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

NOOOOO but I WANT girl scout cookies!!!!


----------



## Reptyle (Aug 9, 2009)

Beautiful dogs. Beautiful pics.

What type of camera?


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Reptyle said:


> Beautiful dogs. Beautiful pics.
> 
> What type of camera?


Canon digital Rebel XT... and oldie but a goodie.


----------

